# bent plane iron



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got a vintage stanley #7 with my first ebay purchase. Except for a chip in the handle it looked fine in the picture but once I got it I realized the blade and adjustment lever were bent pretty badly downward (avoided by the angle of the photos). Almost like it had been dropped and landed upside down on the blade pushing it and the adjustment lever into the handle. Since the bend isnt near the cutting edge Im wondering if I need to replace it or not. And If I do whats a good replacement blade for a stanley user? Ive looked an Pinnacle but am not sure.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

GISer3546 said:


> Got a vintage stanley #7 with my first ebay purchase. Except for a chip in the handle it looked fine in the picture but once I got it I realized the blade and adjustment lever were bent pretty badly downward (avoided by the angle of the photos). Almost like it had been dropped and landed upside down on the blade pushing it and the adjustment lever into the handle. Since the bend isnt near the cutting edge Im wondering if I need to replace it or not. And If I do whats a good replacement blade for a stanley user? Ive looked an Pinnacle but am not sure.


Agree, it sounds like it was dropped.

I have had a bent blade or two in my restorations. Just put the blade in a metal vise with the bend at the jaws, and then carefully bend in the opposite direction. Should not be difficult to straighten.

If you do want to get a replacement blade, Hock or Lee Valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, I dont have a metal vice. I tried to use my wooden jaw vice to straiten it out and I think I made it worse. I would just make do but it seems to be inhibiting the depth adjustment from its full range of motion.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention another potential source is St James Tools, they have blades and other parts for hand planes.

http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/stanley.html


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

$16.95 for a blade and chip breaker almost seems hard to believe after seeing replacements for over $80. Is there an advantage to the pricier 3rd party replacements?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

GISer3546 said:


> $16.95 for a blade and chip breaker almost seems hard to believe after seeing replacements for over $80. Is there an advantage to the pricier 3rd party replacements?


Its all in the quality of the steel and the treatment process. I have no idea what the steel alloy is for the St James blades.

The Lee Valley and Hock blades do have descriptions of the steel and how it is treated.

I have a Ron Hock blade in a Record No. 5. Great blade.

I also have a Lee Valley blade in one of my Vintage Stanley's. I think a No. 4. Another good blade.

I will be purchasing a PM-V11 blade, just to see how well it holds an edge.


----------

